# God, I'm tired.



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

Argh.. I'm so tired, must. sleep. but. must. post. blog.

Ok so anyway, today was err, interesting if you like. I went to this night club thing for 13-18 year olds that was good, my hopes were kinda' down when I realised that the rain was torrential and there was floods galore. But more the less, me and my mates still got to go :2thumb:!

We had a powercut too, our BD was just sitting there with no lights etc, aww ! Thankfully the power is now back on, and he is as happy as ever.

So now moving on to the last part of my blog. This is the part when I click _"Post"_ and then I click _"Power Button"_ :lol2:.


----------

